# Medical declaration form



## DeirdreH (May 22, 2018)

Hello, as anyone had their GP practice stop signing medical declaration form to take part in sporting activities?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 22, 2018)

Hi Deirdre and welcome to the forum.   I'm assuming the form was required to take part in an organised event?  Did your GP give you an explanation why they wouldn't sign it?


----------



## DeirdreH (May 22, 2018)

Hi Matt, thanks for your reply. The form is required to take part on a coaching course. I have done a number of these in the past and the GP has always signed the form ( for a fee). The reason given was " that the practice does not signs these type of forms any more".


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 22, 2018)

DeirdreH said:


> Hi Matt, thanks for your reply. The form is required to take part on a coaching course. I have done a number of these in the past and the GP has always signed the form ( for a fee). The reason given was " that the practice does not signs these type of forms any more".



I suspect then they've said no to not just diabetes but all conditions that require these sorts of forms and they're just covering themselves.  If you're seen at the hospital clinic you may get more joy from your DSN/consultant. My DSN at the clinic would be far more helpful and understanding over something like that than my GP who I see once in a blue moon.


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2018)

I think sports coaches are increasingly trying to cover themselves. Our dance/fitness teacher suddenly produced a form for us to fill in about our fitness to participate, one section of which suggested get we needed a doctors note if we had any health issues ( most of us do, we are all of a 'certain age') We all threatened not to come, because it would add a huge fee for the doctor's note, making the class economically unviable for us, and the teacher quietly dropped the requirement, realising her class was going to disappear. She said she was just using a form suggested by the training course she had been on.


----------



## DeirdreH (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. DSN has not responded, but will take it to my next pump appointment. I need the form as I will be coaching people.


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 23, 2018)

Hi Dierdre, will you be coaching people as paid employment? Or for an agency/organization? If so, having a medical confirmation may something that the company employing you would need to provide through Occupational Health for example?
You can contact the Diabetes UK Helpline for Advocacy Advice, they may be able to look into options for you: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/helpline/your-rights


----------



## DeirdreH (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Hannah,
I am a volunteer coach at a club and youth organisations. I will contact the help line.


----------

